# I need help with a baby wood pigeon quite urgently.



## Algeren

Hello, I know this may have been asked a thousand times before, but I am in real need of some help.

Yesterday a cat attacked a baby wood pigeon in my grandmothers garden and it fell out of the tree. My grandparents left it just in case its parents were around, but after 6 hours they never turned up. I went round and brought the pigeon inside and it looked pretty bad. After giving it some warmth at my house and letting it rest over night I awoke and found it looking alot better. I think it may have had a concussion due to the way it was holding its head to the side, but its head is upright now, which is a good sign i assume 

However, I took it to the vets this morning to have it checked and they said it was quite healthy looking, albeit a little underfed. So that was good news. But they then went on to say that they would have to destroy it if i left it with them, which i refused to do. That is not fair at all in my opinion. 

And now I have a big problem, the little thing keeps squeaking and i was informed by a pigeon person that I was to feed it with a syringe and tube, but it is very very relucted to have its mouth opened and it sqeuaks louder if i try and open its mouth. It also doesn't seem to be able to/want to eat on its own. 

I dont think it can last another day without food, but i really don't want it to die so any tips would be very very helpful.

Sorry for the wall of text. And my location is Leeds, England.

Please help me!

regards

Algeren


----------



## Skyeking

Follow this link first:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


Please check these rescue centers for help.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

Cat caught birds need antibiotics quickly.

Please tell us how old the baby is, that will help when telling you to feed it.


----------



## Algeren

Thank you for the quick response. 

I have phoned the nearest rescue centres to my area and they recommended taking it to the vet which i did but non of them will take a baby pigeon which is fine as i am quite willing to look after it. The bird itself doesn't seem to be injured aside from bump on the head caused by the fall i assume.

I think it may be 2 weeks old it still has tiny bits of yellow down on the tips of its budding feathers. It's still squeaking and I am getting worried.


----------



## Skyeking

So you have checked the link with resources?

If the bird is feathered, you can try hand feeding it frozen (thawed drained and warmed) peas. It is easy to give and you don't have to give water.

Make sure the baby is warm and peas are warm, open beak (you have to force gently, insert a pea allow bird to swallow and close beak and repeat.The baby will fight at first, but once he knows he is actually being fed it will get easier.

I'm also moving your thread to the appropriate forum where our UK members will see it and respond.


----------



## Algeren

Yes I have checked as much information on that website and others as i can. Sorry for posting in the wrong area I am just a bit worried at the moment. I shall try and give it peas and hope it responds. Thank you for your help.

Also the bird is not fully feathered, its feathers are quite stumpy looking and it is still dotted with yellow down. I shall try and get a picture for you.


----------



## amyable

Hi, Just to confirm really what you've already been given.

The best way to get nutrition into this youngster is by hand feeding defrosted peas or sweetcorn for now. It's hard to get them onto taking formula once they're past a certain age as they're used to being fed by the parent now and don't adapt as well. If you can have it on your lap and gently open it's beak and pop a pea into it's mouth and gently push it to the back of the throat it will swallow.
You'll need to give approx 20/30 peas a time to start.
Also you can scatter a few around it so it will see them and may start to get curious and try and pick them up for itself after a while. Do the same with some small seeds.
What are you housing it in for now?

Janet


----------



## Algeren

Hi thank you for the message. I have been given it peas with the skin taken off and some weetabix with water in a syringe which it is seeming to enjoy. Although it doesn't seem to enjoy its beak being opened heh. 

It is on a bed of newspaper and some old tea towels and we are putting a hot water bottle underneath where it is sleeping. I am having a problem with its crop not looking full however. It seems no matter how much i give it its crop doesn't seem to fill up very much if at all. Also do baby pigeons always act hungry or do they only act hungry when they are hungry? I just don't know how much to give it.

Also what is the best way for it to respond and open its beak for you? As this one doesn't seem to gape at all except every now and then.

Another thing i have noticed which is getting me a tad worried is its poop. It is coming out solid-ish but with quite a bit of yellowish liquid and bubbles.

But on an up note is that it is a hell of alot more lively than it was and is eager to be fed and potter about a bit so i think it is recovering well from its fall. Also what time should i start feeding it? i have been getting up for sunrise and feeding it every three or four hours until sunset so roughly 5 times a day. Is this OK?

sorry for all the questions i jsut want the little blighter to be OK and thrive.


----------



## amyable

Hi there,

Don't worry about opeing it's beak to feed the peas, pigeons don't gape like other birds. they naturally feed by putting their beak inside the parents then the parent pumps the food into the baby.
As they get a bit older they do the same with seeds as opposed to the baby milk. They tend to shake their heads when you feed them the peas, not necessarily struggling but more the fact that's what they do as the parent feeds them.
I don't know how many peas you're giving at present, but as they're soft it can be hard to tell how full the crop is.
What I'd do is feed some of the weetabix/water mix, making it like the consistency of custard and not too runny. Say about 20ml, then also give around 20/30 peas. Doesn't matter too much what time you start,(unless you stay in bed until lunch time!). Feed the same amount of times a day as you're doing now.
It will act hungry even though it's just been fed so don't be fooled into over feeding. The crop should feel soft, like a balloon and not solid. Check between feeds that it's emptying and don't feed if it still feels full.
Poops are ok-ish, what comes out depends a lot on what goes in although they are a good indication of illness, they can be a bit eratic so let's wait and see how they are when you're feeding it a bit more.

A good idea is to line the box with white paper towe lon top of the paper and towels as it makes it easier to check the poops and also easier to clean out.

I'd say you're doing a great job and keep us updated so we can guide you as far as weaning it onto self feeding soon.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## Jay3

Is it possible to post a picture of the bird? Is he drinking? You can show him how by filling a small crock of tepid water, and holding his head gently, dip his beak into the water, but not up over his nose. Do this several times, and eventually he will learn to drink.


----------



## Algeren

Thank you for your advice Janet  Hopefully it will help alot.

Apologies for the lack of a photo but i shall get one to you all asap. I was quite busy today and had no time to upload one so i shall endeavour to do so tomorrow. I will carry on feeding it as I am just to make sure i am giving it enough food. I will also try the water trick you mentioned 

Thank you all for the advice so far it is helping me a hell of alot!

I shall be back tomorrow with the photo.

Regards

Algeren


----------



## Jay3

I'm thinking the bird should probably be getting defrosted peas, 30 at each feeding, but hard to say without seeing it. Then make sure the crop empties before you feed him again. You don't want to add new feed to old. No need to take the skin off the peas. Are you feeding the frozen peas, because they are nice and soft, and also contain water which he needs if he isn't drinking on his own.


----------



## Algeren

Here is a picture of the pigeon sorry if the quality isn't great


----------



## amyable

Hi,

That's a good picture! He's around 10/12 days at a guess.
Hope he's managing to take the peas etc ok as he would still be fed by parents at this age. They'd start to introduce seeds, greens etc so the combination of peas and cereal is ideal.
What you can do is put some seeds around him and play around with them with your finger. They get curious and may have a go at trying for themselves. They don't manage to pick things up and get them down their throats straight away but practice makes perfect. So he'll need hand feeding for a bit longer coupled with lessons in recognising what food is by you playing with it for him.

If you're planning on releasing him you will need to try not to let him get too used to you sadly. This is hard as they do tend to be very endearing at that age.
Parents would be teaching him how to find food and what food is. Also to be aware of preditors and be wary of humans, as unfortunately not everyone is caring like you.
So he doesn't need to see people as friends really as he needs to be scared enough to fly off when people get close.
Ideally they do best if integrated with others at a rescue centre where they have other pigeons, and then they can be released together.
I know you said you'd called places when you found him so I don't know if you can find anywhere to take him to.
Worth thinking about though as you do need to plan for his future.

So hope this all helps you and he thrives. Any problems please keep asking. I look forward to seeing how he gets on. 

Janet


----------



## Algeren

Ahh brilliant glad to see I'm doing the right thing  what would be the best way to not let him get used to me or other people? 

Hmm there is something also that happened tonight that i am a tad worried about. A few hours ago he seemed very subdued when i was going to give him his last feed for the day and just sat rather silently in my hands and seemed tired as opposed to usually he is very lively when i would try and feed him. Maybe it is just me being paranoid heh but i just want to make sure. 

Also when having him learn to feed on seeds should i leave them in his bed with a bowel of water also to let him learn what they are? And should i also feed him grit when we move onto seeds?

Once again sorry for the questions but yes i am getting quite attached haha.

Regards

Algeren


----------



## Jay3

If you feed the frozen peas that have been defrosted, and leave some with him, eventually he will learn to pick them up, even faster than they do with seed, as the defrosted peas are soft and squishy and easier to pick up. Then he will have an easier time picking up seed.

How much are you feeding him?


----------



## Algeren

I am currently feeding him between 20 and 25 frozen peas which he has slowly started to accept without much manipulation of his beak, although he still needs a little persuasion hehe.


----------



## Jay3

Is he drinking on his own yet?


----------



## Algeren

No i ahvent really been giving him much water as i was informed the peas would be sufficient for the time being. What would be the best way to start giving him water? I know to do the beak dipping thing with a bowl of water, but i am unsure as to how to give it to him initially.


----------



## Jay3

Just keep dipping his beak into the water. Don't go over his nostrils. Eventually he will learn if you do that often enough. He really needs to learn this as he does need more water than what is in the peas, although they do help.


----------



## Dima

I know is a bit too late to ask. Did you try to locate the nest? You said it fell from the tree.


----------



## Algeren

I have some sad news. The pigeon passed away about an hour ago. I honestly don't know what I did wrong, but I hope he didn't suffer. Maybe having the vet put him down was what I should have had done.

I am actually quite upset about this too as I thought he was getting along well. I can't help feeling it was partly my fault.

Thank you all for your help however as I am sure your information helped him have a comfortable few days.

Regards

Algeren


----------



## amyable

I just read back and realised the poor baby had been attacked by a cat.

Did it get anti-biotics?
If not then sadly this is what most probably killed him as the saliva from the cat is fatal due to the diseases it carries. Even the slightest scratch can be enough to get in the blood stream. This is about the time scale for it to have taken hold.
The vet should have realised this and given you some meds if you were taking it away to nurse.
I'm so sorry about this, you did the right thing in taking it to the vets to be checked over so you mustn't feel guilty. The vet let you down very badly there.

You were doing very well in caring and feeding ths baby but it had no chance if it had an infection without medication.
Thanks for all you did.

Janet


----------



## Dima

It's sad,but he passed away in your safe place, and not in a horribe way,which would had happened if you didn't took him in. He knew he was taken cared off. Having the vet put him down it a choice only for the one who is weak and has no hope left. You chose to give him a chance. Some other times, babies survive and it's rewarding. Regardless the outcome, taking responsibility as u did, it's a great gift you have and never fray away if next time u see a bird in need.


----------



## Jay3

amyable is right, in that if the vet didn't give you antibiotics for the bird, then that is probably why he died. Cat bites carry pasturella which will kill a bird in a couple or a few days.


----------



## Skyeking

Skyeking said:


> Follow this link first:
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html
> 
> 
> Please check these rescue centers for help.
> 
> http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm
> 
> *Cat caught birds need antibiotics quickly.*
> 
> Please tell us how old the baby is, that will help when telling you to feed it.





amyable said:


> *I just read back and realised the poor baby had been attacked by a cat.
> 
> Did it get anti-biotics?*
> If not then sadly this is what most probably killed him as the saliva from the cat is fatal due to the diseases it carries. Even the slightest scratch can be enough to get in the blood stream. This is about the time scale for it to have taken hold.
> The vet should have realised this and given you some meds if you were taking it away to nurse.
> *I'm so sorry about this, you did the right thing in taking it to the vets to be checked over so you mustn't feel guilty. The vet let you down very badly there.*
> 
> You were doing very well in caring and feeding ths baby but it had no chance if it had an infection without medication.
> Thanks for all you did.
> 
> Janet


*That stinks, but you did your part and are not to blame.*


----------



## Algeren

Thank you guys.


----------

